# Is This Jacked Up Too High?



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You got to level it somehow.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our friend's met something like this on the road a couple weeks ago! They said it was pretty amazing!


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Does it come with an escalator option to replace the folding stairs?



duggy said:


> Our friend's met something like this on the road a couple weeks ago! They said it was pretty amazing!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the standard stabilizer jacks hanging off the back end. I'm sure they are really effective.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

NICE AXLE FLIP!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

How practical. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Or .... Does this trailer make my truck look big? LOL Thanks for my laugh of the day!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't forget the nice smooth ride he gets with those tires.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you think they take the swinging lounge down for travel ?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

*Advantages:*

The people gawking effect
Draining your tanks is ALWAYS downhill
When in a campsite, you'll always have a view
*Disadvantages:*

Tow vehicle fuel economy almost nonexistent
Liability when folks fall out of the trailer
You'll ALWAYS need extensions for the power and sewer connections
Trailer may be shrouded in fog/clouds
Spares are a bitch to stow, haul, or buy


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

> Trailer may be shrouded in fog/clouds





















> Spares are a bitch to stow, haul, or buy


...to buy ..I would agree. But it looks like there might be juuuuust enough room to mount the spare underneath


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

Somebody is over compensating for....something.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

raynardo said:


> *Advantages:*
> 
> The people gawking effect
> Draining your tanks is ALWAYS downhill
> ...


You get to hit every tree branch over the road
You get very good at replacing roof a/c's


----------

